# Leather trimming



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Following on from a thread whet I was asked to do some custom leather trimming work, I'll trim /retrim the following TT parts at cut down prices:
A pair of door handles for £10
A pair of knee pads for £25
A hand brake handle for £15
A gearknob for £10
A gear gaitor for £10
A (standard) steering wheel for £80

All of these costs are for plain or perforated smooth black leather with black stitching. If you want another colour stitching, I'll have to charge a little extra to buy in the thread. Other leather colours can be done, but as is have to buy a hide specially, it wouldn't be as cheap and there'd have to be sufficient demand.

I can do other bits and pieces too, so ask for a price if you need them doing. I don't have the time for full interiors at the moment, but can take them on in the new year if there is any interest.

Anything made from these jobs will go straight into my son's ABA fund, so can be paid for by donation on the link in my signature. 
If you're not happy with the work, you don't pay!

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Some of my recent work examples :









































http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I'll be in for door handles knee pads and if I can get hold of an old one hand brake sleeve


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

No problem mate, you're first in line 
The leather should get here on it just after the 8th, so I'll be able to crack on when it arrives.

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Here are some options for those that are sending me messages:

Door handles with no stitching:








With stitching :









Three panel gaitor :









Two panel gaitor:









Twin double stitch arm rest :









http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi there garth, Steve here who bought your old TT, car is going great with no problems since buying from you so everything you did worked out well, all I have done is feed and watered it and did a rear seat delete to give me a bit more space.

Do you think you could trim the long thin centre consul in leather with grey or white stitching to match the rest of the lovely interior the one that runs from the back seats forward to under the aircon, what do you think?
Also interested in an arm rest with double line stitches.

Have a wee think about it and let me know

Cheers Stevie


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Steve, good to hear my old car is going well, I miss that thing.

There's a lot of work in the transmission tunnel cover, so it wouldn't be a cheap part to do. I'll take a look at mine when I have it out (I don't have the car for the next couple of weeks) to make some templates and I'll let you know how much.

Thanks

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Perforated leather arrived faster than expected so I'm ready to start now. Even better news is that it's closer to oem than before.










http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

For Andy's benefit, Here's the comparison between the leather I used for my original door handles. The perforations are smaller and closer together, which is more like the Audi original leather. This is actually a hide that would normally go to Bentley, so should be good enough for our TTs


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks great to me I'm guessing I'll need to send my bits to you so you can get started . I'll need to pick up a second hand brake cover first


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, I'll Pm you my address. I would trim my hand brake cover and send it to you on an exchange basis, but my TT is in the garage whilst I'm unable to walk / drive.

It's getting the down pipe, cat and exhaust fitted so I thought bugger it, I'm not going to get this chance again so it's also getting a new clutch and flywheel to save on labour 

I don't mind doing it in stages for you if you want to send me the other bits over now, but obviously will mend two lots of postage. But then, is only a few quid to send...

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Garth said:


> Yeah, I'll Pm you my address. I would trim my hand brake cover and send it to you on an exchange basis, but my TT is in the garage whilst I'm unable to walk / drive.
> 
> It's getting the down pipe, cat and exhaust fitted so I thought bugger it, I'm not going to get this chance again so it's also getting a new clutch and flywheel to save on labour
> 
> ...


Cheers I already have two handbrake covers one genuine leather Audi and one perfect standard one with a GTT tuning sleeve fitted  there's a full hand brake on eBay for £14 so I'm going to get that


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just ordered a second hand handbrake cover from eBay once it arrives I'll get all the bits posted to you, can you PM me your address  
Just a side note a new plastic handbrake cover from Audi is £99  so £15 +p&p to get an old scratched one recovered in leather is a bargain


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, Audi prices for plastic trim are crazy!I'm ready when get your bid mate

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I'm up for a black gear stick gaiter

Is there any difference between oem knob and Forge big knob though?

John


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

I would like the door handles done in perforated leather with no stitching. I have the handles off the car as spare so can send them any time cheers

Ryan


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Duggy said:


> I'm up for a black gear stick gaiter
> 
> Is there any difference between oem knob and Forge big knob though?
> 
> John


I've not seen the forge knob in the metal, but if the oem rubber gaitor fits with it, the leather one should too. If you can post a reasonable photo of it and measure the circumference of the bottom, I can make sure it will fit 


ryanmtt said:


> I would like the door handles done in perforated leather with no stitching. I have the handles off the car as spare so can send them any time cheers
> 
> Ryan


No problem, I'm pm you my address and you can post them off to me 

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## coggers225 (Jan 5, 2014)

I could do with a black leather gearstick gaitor to replace the crappy rubber one that's standard.

Can you drop me a message with payment details please 

Thanks.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Garth said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for a black gear stick gaiter
> ...


Cheers, I'll get a pic and measurements in the morning for you

John


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

All those that have ordered and paid well be posted out on Monday morning. Unless of course I'm waiting for your parts to get to me!

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Finished off my mates Mr2 seats, so it's everyone elses TT bits for the next couple of weeks I reckon.









http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Sorry for the delay Garth



















35.15mm was around the rubber gaiter, I'd estimate the rubber at 1.1mm so knob will be around 33mm at that point

John


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

I should be able to knock one up.

An apology first off. I can't offer any mk2 trimming at the moment. I tried to do some parts for someone and they didn't fit around the edges (I refunded obviously). Until I can get to properly measure up the car, I can't be sure of a good fit so is best not to do any more for the moment.

Mk1 bits are fine as I can measure and test for them to my car.

Sorry to the owner of the mk2 for all the inconvenience!

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Garth,

Do I just pay on the link and pm my address details?

John


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Pm'd you

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## titch3030 (May 1, 2015)

Hi Garth,

I'm up for a pair of knee pads and a gear gaiter to fit a Forge Big Knob (as above), in plain black leather.
I guess I just need to send the knee pads to you to re-cover?

Can you pm your details/payment method to me please?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## psycho29TT (Jan 10, 2015)

What a shame!!! I was going to start sending you messages to get some stuff for my car...

Maybe some MK2 owner can help you developing the parts from the "extender leather package" of the TT, myself and a lot of persons would definitely wan't like center console, door arm rests, cluster cover, and more.

Also, have you worked on the seats? I can see you are a pro, and the 8J MK2 have a huge problem with saggy seats. Do you have a solution for this?


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks pal. The mk2 parts themselves I can trim, but because I need to see them in the car, I can't guarantee that everything will fit correctly. 
I spent a few days doing this lot 








Only to find out that the edges weren't covered by the surrounding trim and there wasn't enough space for door handles and switches to fit back in. 
I don't want to waste more time and material or disappoint anyone, so I need to get hold of a car to see for myself.

As for the saggy seats, you can take a heat gun to them and the leather will tighten up, BUT you have to be very careful not to hold it in the same place for too long and burn the leather. A hairdryer isn't hot enough though.

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Recieved my trimmed parts I ordered from Garth, very pleased thanks again mate

Ryan


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

My bits arrived to day cheers Garth great work 8)


----------



## JimmaY (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm interested in a black leather gaiter. I'm guessing I don't need to send you my old one? Can you pm me the details for payment etc.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clivejive (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi . Wondering if you could make one in black with red stitching to fit my mk1? 
Regards 
Clive


----------



## Clivejive (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi Garth. 
Tried to reply to your message last night but wouldn't send. 
Any chance i can email you. 
I'm [email protected].


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi mate, I've emailed you. 
Cheers

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## Lawro (May 27, 2012)

I'm also not able to PM you, could you email me too please?

[email protected]


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

My trims turned up today and the work is first class to say the least,

100% recommended by the wiggles


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Wiggles01 said:


> My trims turned up today and the work is first class to say the least,
> 
> 100% recommended by the wiggles


Glad you're happy with them, they were a nice set to do. 
I added an extra layer of padding to the arm rest as I thought it felt a little thin as it was. Turned out well 
You'll have to post some pics when they're all installed. 
Cheers

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## Clivejive (Nov 6, 2015)

Gaiter arrived today, really pleased with it. 
Thank you.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice one, thanks 

I'm working on something slightly different for someone right now. Can you tell what it'll be when it's finished?? 








:-D


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

Hay Garth I'm up for knee pads and hand break in perforated as above to match my new wheel, could we get red and white stitch in some how!?!?








How busy are you and what would be the cost please. The ones above look awesome. Thanks hope u r well.

#MythicBooster On the "Tappy Tap Tap Crappy" Thing 
AC's Performance Parts
http://www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi mate, that would be fine. I can run a line of red and a line of white stitching down the top of each piece, or I could run two red with a white in the middle? 
It'd be £40 plus whatever the return postage costs. 
As for timing, I will be able to turn them round within two days of receiving the bits. I try to do them the day I get them, but it depends on how many I get at the same time.

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

The first finished qs style luggage net for those of you with rear seat deletes. Takes ages to stitch and quite a lot of webbing and Velcro, but my price of £70 is a lot less than half the cost from Audi. 
If I get 3 orders for these at the same time, I'll be able to drop that price to £60 as I can buy materials in bulk and do them at the same time 


View attachment 1


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

Another great looking product mate. I love the idea of red with white in the middle. Also just had a thought does the handbreak work without the sleeve that way I can just run without it for a bit. Also do u think it is possible to work some perforated leather into any of the pieces?!?

#MythicBooster on my iPhone using the Tappy Crap. 
AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## Scott-TT (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi Garth, just seen this thread and was wondering if you're able to get any of the magma red leather? I'm looking to have the centre console and door arm rests made up of my mk2...


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Scott-TT said:


> Hi Garth, just seen this thread and was wondering if you're able to get any of the magma red leather? I'm looking to have the centre console and door arm rests made up of my mk2...


Hi mate, I'm afraid I'm not doing other colours at the moment. It would cost me far more to buy the leather than I could make from the job. I'd need at least a few orders for red leather before I could justify buying a hide (or even half hide, of I could find one)


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

hey Garth

i sent mine over the other day, can you please confirm you have received them

thanks


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

anthony_839 said:


> hey Garth
> 
> i sent mine over the other day, can you please confirm you have received them
> 
> thanks


I've got two parcels to collect from the post office so I'm assumimg one is yours. I'll pick it up in the morning and confirm. 
Thanks


----------



## Scott-TT (Jan 6, 2016)

Ah bugger, do you think that going for black with similar red or black would look ok instead?


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Garth said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> > hey Garth
> ...


cool thanks


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

You work looks fantastic. I bought a pair of Les's replacement leather door handle covers a few years back and they look really tatty now. Roughly how long is your turnaround time on a pair of door handles?


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks mate. I can do a set of door handles the day I get them and then get them in the post the next day. I've already cut out a few sets of plain and perforated ready to go on to handles.

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

BaueruTc said:


> You work looks fantastic. I bought a pair of Les's replacement leather door handle covers a few years back and they look really tatty now. Roughly how long is your turnaround time on a pair of door handles?


I can vouch for the door handles they look awesome 8)


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

That's great! Hopefully I will have time to get them taken apart next weekend and I will send you a p.m for your details.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks g 
very nice and match door cards perfect 
and very quick turn around 
well recommended

sorry bad pic will get a better one today


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

hears a better photo, the match is very good!


----------



## carblue9 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi Garth,
You do some great work.
I have a QS and was wondering if it was possible for you to fabricate the gearstick gaitor in the grey alcantara to match the steering wheel, gear knob and handbrake lever cover of the QS?
Many thanks,
Barry


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

carblue9 said:


> Hi Garth,
> You do some great work.
> I have a QS and was wondering if it was possible for you to fabricate the gearstick gaitor in the grey alcantara to match the steering wheel, gear knob and handbrake lever cover of the QS?
> Many thanks,
> Barry


I would be interested in this as well,

so far I haven't found a match to the colour tho


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Doing the work itself is fine. The problem is that I don't have any alcantara (other than black) and its very expensive to buy. I'd be willing to buy some in and do some pieces if I had enough interest. Because Audi use genuine Alcantara, the colour will be available. I haven't ever matched it as I haven't had the need, but the alcantara colour range is shown here :
http://www.ukhide.co.uk/brands/alcantara/
I would hazard a guess that the color is "slate", but I'd need to check. I can get some colour samples, but I'd need to have a genuine qs piece to compare to.


----------



## carblue9 (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks for the speedy reply Garth,
Just as rough guide, would you know the amount of material (alcantara) that would be required to re-trim the steering wheel, hanbrake lever cover, gear knob, interior door pull handles and to fabricate a gear stick gaiter?
If I know the amount of material required to do the job I could get a price for the material and work a rough costing out to do the job lot.
It is something that I am keen to get done as the alcantar trimmed parts in my car could all do with refreshing.
Thanks again Garth, any help or advice that you can give is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Based on the size of my templates (most of these are used twice) , I'd say 150cm x 50cm would be the minimum required for the bits listed. As for prices for trimming, I'd charge the same as for leather;
Wheel: £80
Handles: £10
Knee pads: £25
Gaitor: £10
Knob: 10
Those are less than half what most professional trimmers charge, as they have to charge enough to make a living! I just have to charge enough to make a little bit of profit to put into my son's fund 



Those prices would be based on a few orders though. If I just did one, I'd have to add more to cover the cost of the alcantara.

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

carblue9 said:


> Thanks for the speedy reply Garth,
> Just as rough guide, would you know the amount of material (alcantara) that would be required to re-trim the steering wheel, hanbrake lever cover, gear knob, interior door pull handles and to fabricate a gear stick gaiter?
> If I know the amount of material required to do the job I could get a price for the material and work a rough costing out to do the job lot.
> It is something that I am keen to get done as the alcantar trimmed parts in my car could all do with refreshing.
> Thanks again Garth, any help or advice that you can give is greatly appreciated.


What about the knee pads :idea:


----------



## carblue9 (Oct 14, 2015)

I would be happy to go ahead with that Garth, could you pm me contact details so that I could chat to you about it please.
Thanks again,
Barry


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> What about the knee pads :idea:


The price is in that post and the templates are in the image ;-)


----------



## carblue9 (Oct 14, 2015)

Could I have your contact details to ship parts to be trimmed Garth please, 
Thanks
Barry


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Done


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

Are you able to re dye my seats and door cards like on your restoration project car? Mine are currently grey. Where are you based?


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

To be honest, it's a big job due to the shear amount of time it takes in stripping the seats, prep and dying. I would have to charge too much for it to be worthwhile. The kit is around £100 and if you take your time, I'm sure you could get good results yourself. 
I'm in Leeds though, for reference


----------



## Lawro (May 27, 2012)

Hi Garth,

I've been having issues with my email account and am unable to PM you.

Would you be able to send your contact details to [email protected] so I can forward you a couple of bits please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## carblue9 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi Garth,
Did you get anywhere with the Alcantara samples?
Regards,
Barry


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Im also in for the alcantara


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Could also be in for alcantara


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

carblue9 said:


> Hi Garth,
> Did you get anywhere with the Alcantara samples?
> Regards,
> Barry


I did indeed. I think alcantara 9052 looks about right :








Crappy photo, sorry. It was taken on my phone.

Problem is, I don't have any genuine Audi parts to compare against.


----------



## carblue9 (Oct 14, 2015)

Garth, yesterday I sent off for the same sample, when I receive it I will compare it against my originals and let you know how it compares as a match.
Cheers,
Bary


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi there Garth, can you do me an armrest with twin lines and stitching to approx match your old interior in either the nappa or the perforated or a combination of both whatever you have available would be lovely, can send cheque or PayPal just let me know.

Cheers Stevie


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Got some talent buddy! What do you charge for the arm rest? Gaitor and grab handles are a definite


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

outdoor stevie said:


> Hi there Garth, can you do me an armrest with twin lines and stitching to approx match your old interior in either the nappa or the perforated or a combination of both whatever you have available would be lovely, can send cheque or PayPal just let me know.
> 
> Cheers Stevie


I've got the same smooth leather, but it's black, whereas your seats are charcoal. I have perforated, but the perforations are smaller than your door handles /steering wheel. I don't have the same thread, yours is silver, the closest I have is white. Your interior was a one -off, so none of it is easy to match to. I have just done another members arm rest in perforated leather so I'll put up a photo of it tomorrow so you can decide if it's close enough for you. 


Winter20vt said:


> Got some talent buddy! What do you charge for the arm rest? Gaitor and grab handles are a definite


Thanks mate. The standard armrest (forge type) is £20. Everything is plus postage, but it will depend on how many bits there are to send. I just charge whatever royal mail charge me.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Right, I'm not taking any more orders for perforated leather at the moment. I'm running very low and need to finish off existing orders to make sure I don't run out.

I'll be getting more in about a month, so any perforated requests will have to wait until the beginning of March now. 
Cheers


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Garth, if the perforated is getting low then I would be more than happy with the black leather with a bit of twin white stitching on, which I'm sure will look smart. Can you send me payment details please.

Cheers Stevie


----------



## Rsdal (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi Garth,
I'm afraid I can't pm you .
Would you be able to recover a steering wheel , gear knob and gaitor in black alcantara with red Stiching for me please ? Appox when you would be able to and turnround times . If you would pm me the payment details please.

Thnx 
Rsdal


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

outdoor stevie said:


> Hi Garth, if the perforated is getting low then I would be more than happy with the black leather with a bit of twin white stitching on, which I'm sure will look smart. Can you send me payment details please.
> 
> Cheers Stevie


That should be fine. Do you have an armrest to send me? I seem to recall you made your own, or have you since replaced it with a forge / oem style one? 
I price my work based on oem parts, so I only have to make one template. That keeps the costs down. If I have to make something bespoke, I'd have to charge more as I'd need to make a template first and that's the time consuming part. 


Rsdal said:


> Hi Garth,
> I'm afraid I can't pm you .
> Would you be able to recover a steering wheel , gear knob and gaitor in black alcantara with red Stiching for me please ? Appox when you would be able to and turnround times . If you would pm me the payment details please.
> 
> ...


I'll take a look at how much black alcantara I have left as it's not something I was planning to buy more of, due to low demand


----------



## Rsdal (Feb 8, 2016)

Garth said:


> outdoor stevie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Garth, if the perforated is getting low then I would be more than happy with the black leather with a bit of twin white stitching on, which I'm sure will look smart. Can you send me payment details please.
> ...


If you haven't enough black alcantara I will have it in the oem colour grey .

Thanks.


----------



## gpac (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey Garth,

I'm new to the forum, so it seems I can't pm you. I'd like to trim my Mk1 TT in black leather with red stitching. Any problem shipping to the US? I'm kind of using my steering wheel right now, but there are lots of them cheap on eBay UK. Can I have one drop shipped to you? I'd like to start with the wheel and a gaiter. Do you have any pictures of a trimmed shift knob? Maybe I'll do one of those as well. Please pm me payment info and your shipping address. Thanks.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Garth, that's great if you have a template then just make the armrest to fit that and I will alter my rest if required to fit your cover as I have been fannying on making a new armrest just this weekend and it's no problem making the elbow bit at all.
Send me some payment details and I will zoom some dosh over to you ok.

Cheers Stevie


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

outdoor stevie said:


> Hi Garth, that's great if you have a template then just make the armrest to fit that and I will alter my rest if required to fit your cover as I have been fannying on making a new armrest just this weekend and it's no problem making the elbow bit at all.
> Send me some payment details and I will zoom some dosh over to you ok.
> 
> Cheers Stevie


That will look awful unless you manage to get it spot on. There's litterally 1mm tolerance in the covers I make, so you'd have to make a rest in exactly the same dimensions as stock, with exactly the same amount of padding or it will have saggy bits. The covers are slid on, so there's zero margin for error and nowhere to take up any slack I'm afraid.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

That's one of mine


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm more than happy to fanny on and make a rest to fit your cover as I would like it normal sized and will hopefully ensure it is up to standard in the looks department, just let me know how you want payment details please.

Cheers Stevie


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Okie dokie. I'll Pm you details and knock one up this weekend.

I strongly suggest finding someone with a standard arm rest and getting measurements from it to give you the best chance of getting it to fit.


----------



## carblue9 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi Garth, are you good to go on the oem grey alcantara? I would like to get the steering wheel, gear knob and handbrake cover of my QS re-trimmed.
Regards,
Barry


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

carblue9 said:


> Hi Garth, are you good to go on the oem grey alcantara? I would like to get the steering wheel, gear knob and handbrake cover of my QS re-trimmed.
> Regards,
> Barry


Did you get the sample? If so, did it match the oem colour? If so, I can buy some and then I'll be ready.

I'm not doing any trimming next week as I'm on a training course for ABA and it's pretty important so I need to give it my full attention


----------



## carblue9 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi Garth, unfortunately the samples from uk hides have not arrived as yet, I got an email from them saying that they have been sent but I'm still waiting. Sometimes when post is sent 2nd clas to the IoM from the mainland it can take ages to arrive so patience is the virtue as they say. I'm keen to get the job done now so I hope they arrive sooooooon!
Thanks for your response,
Barry


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

No worries. It always takes about a week for their samples to arrive, so I would expect even longer for you


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Big thanks to Gareth who run me up a seat delete net , top work and very oem looking 8) 
Over the last 6 months I had collected most of the oem seat delete kit from eBay , form membership etc with just a few bits bought from Audi but they wanted £290 just for the net part :evil: Gareth's charges were much more reasonable and produced a very good piece of kit to finish it off 

Couple pics now fitted to the car


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

Looks amazing Garth, you must be super chuffed conlechi this finished your delete off sweet. Good work.



Audi4U, VAG specialists
www.audi4u.co.uk
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome, glad it all worked out for you


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

conlechi said:


> Big thanks to Gareth who run me up a seat delete net , top work and very oem looking 8)
> Over the last 6 months I had collected most of the oem seat delete kit from eBay , form membership etc with just a few bits bought from Audi but they wanted £290 just for the net part :evil: Gareth's charges were much more reasonable and produced a very good piece of kit to finish it off
> 
> Couple pics now fitted to the car


Those measurements look spot on :wink: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Big thanks to Gareth who run me up a seat delete net , top work and very oem looking 8)
> ...


Yep thanks again for the measurements mate it fits really well 8)

......... Just needs some pole positions now to finish it off :wink:


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

#MythicBooster said:


> Looks amazing Garth, you must be super chuffed conlechi this finished your delete off sweet. Good work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I was rather pleased with it as it was all done blind, so to speak. Measurements provided by Andy were the only thing I had to go on do I was a little apprehensive about how it would turn out.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

I finished quite a big order for one member this week, which included all of this plus more! 
Should be doing his pole position seats to match the red stitched bits soon too.
I think it's a little selfish for him to have two interiors, both of which include arm rests. I think he should give me one ;-)















Look forward to finishing this interior


----------



## carblue9 (Oct 14, 2015)

Great work you are doing Garth.

I have finally received the alcantara samples and I think you were spot on with sample 9052, it looks really close to the original trim, my car isn't at home at the moment it's in the workshop so I will confirm it with you tomorrow when I have had the chance to compare the sample and the original side by side.
Kind regards,
Barry


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

carblue9 said:


> Great work you are doing Garth.
> 
> I have finally received the alcantara samples and I think you were spot on with sample 9052, it looks really close to the original trim, my car isn't at home at the moment it's in the workshop so I will confirm it with you tomorrow when I have had the chance to compare the sample and the original side by side.
> Kind regards,
> Barry


If this is a good match to the qS alcantara I would be very interested


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks Barry, just let me know if it matches or not. 
Andy, I'll be happy to do you some more bits in alcantara if the colour is right


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

outdoor stevie said:


> I'm more than happy to fanny on and make a rest to fit your cover as I would like it normal sized and will hopefully ensure it is up to standard in the looks department, just let me know how you want payment details please.
> 
> Cheers Stevie


Stevie, can you pm me your address please? For some reason, I can't pm you. I've sent you a message on Tapatalk, not sure if you've seen it. 
Cheers 








The cover is done, ready to be fitted to an armrest!


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> carblue9 said:
> 
> 
> > Great work you are doing Garth.
> ...


me 2 on this one!


----------



## carblue9 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi Garth,
I have compared the sample 9052 against the original trim and in my opinion It is as close a match as you will get. 
I am more than happy to go ahead and have my parts retrimmed in this material.

Garth, if you would be kind enough to do the work, what would be the best way for us to move forward on getting this done?

Kind regards,
Barry


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Barry (and everyone else), I'd you drop me a pm with what you want trimming, I can gauge how much alcantara to buy and then I'll get on it. 
Cheers


----------



## carblue9 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi Garth,
I'm not sure that I have the facility to pm you through the forum, I could be wrong.
I can be reached via the following [email protected] or alternatively [email protected] should you wish to pm me.
I would like the following items re-trimmed please Garth;
Steering wheel, Gear knob, Gear stick gaiter and Handbrake cover.
Thanks again,
Barry


----------



## Rsdal (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi, Garth,

Another one who cannot pm you. My email address is as follows if you would like to get in touch with me.

[email protected]


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Garth,

Do you offer trimming for any Mk2 parts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Sweetz said:


> Garth,
> 
> Do you offer trimming for any Mk2 parts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do, however I haven't really set prices as I've only done a couple. Typically, they're a lot more involved than mk1 bits and therefore prices are higher.

Here's some that I've just finished:


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Rsdal said:


> Hi, Garth,
> 
> Another one who cannot pm you. My email address is as follows if you would like to get in touch with me.
> 
> [email protected]


Email sent


----------



## Rsdal (Feb 8, 2016)

Garth said:


> Rsdal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Garth,
> ...


And replied to thanks. Thatmk2 work is really impressive. The stitching work looks fantastic


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you  
I'll reply this morning.

I am up to date with everything, so if you've ordered something and have given me your address, it'll be in the post 

I have a spare qs style cargo net available if anyone is interested? I made an extra one over the weekend, so it's ready to go in the post at £60 delivered. PM me if you want it.


----------



## Brooks007 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi Garth. I'm after some trimming. Shall I Pm you ?


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd be interested in having the door handles, knee pads and handbrake done in Black alcantara with red stitching?

Want me to PM you? Thank you, Kyle


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

I can do that, drop me a pm.


----------



## Janča (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi Gareth,

sorry can't PM you. Could you please do my door handles? My email is [email protected] mNy thanks


----------



## bronseiler77 (Feb 24, 2016)

Good Morning Garth

Hope you are well

Would you be able to do a few bits of leather trimming for my MK1 please?

Unfortunately I am unable to email you but my email address is [email protected]

Looking forward to hearing from you

Many thanks

Bronwyn


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Emailed


----------



## Janča (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello Gareth,

sorry to be pain but I didn't get any email could you please try once again?
[email protected] or [email protected]

Many thanks

Jana


----------



## bombeiusz (Oct 22, 2010)

pm'd 

19\G/48


----------



## Ludford (Feb 6, 2016)

Do you have to remove the door handles to fit the covers?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Garth,

Can you get acid green/yellow thread close to either of these colours..?


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

rustyintegrale said:


> Hi Garth,
> 
> Can you get acid green/yellow thread close to either of these colours..?


I reckon flo yellow is the closest I'm going to find :
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 81&alt=web 









The only problem is that is have to charge the price of the thread as I'd struggle to find any more customers for such an unusual colour.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Ludford said:


> Do you have to remove the door handles to fit the covers?


Yes, I use adhesive as well as stitching the covers to the handles. You can do it without removing the handles purely with adhesive, but there's always the chance it'll peel off from behind over time. You also never get as good a finish as the edges wouldn't be tucked away. 
I don't provide diy covers as I couldn't guarantee a good finish


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Garth said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Garth,
> ...


Well if you can get it chances are I'd have quite a bit of stuff retrimmed in the car. I have a steering wheel that I just had redone but the stitching is the wrong 'green'. It is a perforated dark grey leather and I'd like to keep that look if at all possible.

So I guess I'm asking how much the thread would be, can you get dark grey perforated leather and if I bought the thread would you be prepared to let me have sole use of it? The very least I'd be looking at getting done is the wheel, the door handles, handbrake cover etc. Quite possibly more dependent on costs etc. Where are you located?

Thanks Garth!

rich


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm in Leeds. 
The thread would only be £10-£12 and that would cover anything you would ever want without even making a dent in it! You can only buy the right thread in quantities of at least 1000m and that would do many whole interiors. 
I can get perforated grey leather, but again I can only buy it by the hide (possibly half hide) and its over £200 per hide (I only use top quality nappa leather). 
Black leather everyone wants, so I don't have to worry about buying a whole hide as I know it will all be used, other colours are a gamble for me.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Garth said:


> I'm in Leeds.
> The thread would only be £10-£12 and that would cover anything you would ever want without even making a dent in it! You can only buy the right thread in quantities of at least 1000m and that would do many whole interiors.
> I can get perforated grey leather, but again I can only buy it by the hide (possibly half hide) and its over £200 per hide (I only use top quality nappa leather).
> Black leather everyone wants, so I don't have to worry about buying a whole hide as I know it will all be used, other colours are a gamble for me.


Okay so how many people would you need to want dark grey to make it worthwhile? I'm very happy to buy the thread as long as it is the correct colour (can you get samples?).

Is there anyone else looking to have stuff retrimmed in dark grey leather? You do not have to have my colour stitching!


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

The number of people doesn't really matter, I'd just need to make sure I had a value of orders over the price of the leather. If I get £250 worth of orders, it's worth me buying a hide (roughly £230ish), otherwise I'm working for nothing.

I've not been able to get any thread samples I'm afraid.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Garth said:


> The number of people doesn't really matter, I'd just need to make sure I had a value of orders over the price of the leather. If I get £250 worth of orders, it's worth me buying a hide (roughly £230ish), otherwise I'm working for nothing.
> 
> I've not been able to get any thread samples I'm afraid.


Is there a link to the colour?


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, it's in my earlier post


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Garth said:


> Yes, it's in my earlier post


Sorry Garth, didn't see that. It looks perfect!

What do we do now?


----------



## bombeiusz (Oct 22, 2010)

did you got my pm ?

19\G/48


----------



## Mark225TT (Nov 30, 2014)

Have sent a PM, Cheers


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, pm sent back 

I've now got a match for oem qs grey alcantara thanks to a very helpful member. I'm now taking orders for this so I can judge how much to order. 
For reference, qs have 9002 charcoal Alcantara in them.


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey Garth, hows the perforated leather going??


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

carblue9 said:


> Hi Garth,
> I have compared the sample 9052 against the original trim and in my opinion It is as close a match as you will get.
> I am more than happy to go ahead and have my parts retrimmed in this material.
> 
> ...


Have you get this done? Im looking a buying spare parts so i can send to gareth to get it done


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

pebisit said:


> Hey Garth, hows the perforated leather going??


I've got a little left. I'll Pm you. 


anthony_839 said:


> carblue9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Garth,
> ...


I've got a sample of 9002 charcoal Alcantara that is a match for oem grey. 
Here's a couple of shots of the sample on top of a qs seat cushion


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Garth said:


> pebisit said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Garth, hows the perforated leather going??
> ...


That to me is a very good match! Ok now ive just gota to spare parts to send you


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks spot on


----------



## Lisa-TT (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi I'm after a pair of door handle covers no stitch tho


----------



## spenca28 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi garth
I'm after both door handles retrieving please


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sent you a PM Garth


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Replied 

I've had a crazy busy couple of weeks so been working very slowly on the trimming front.

I've done some black alcantara work for someone this week. It started with a very dented knee pad. I'm assuming this is from a phone holder :


















I figured a few people might be interested in how to fix this, so...
One the leather was removed, I had the following dent in the foam 








This is easy to fix with a steam gun, by giving short blasts in the low points 








In progress








And all done 









So on to the trimmed pieces


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Garth said:


> Replied
> 
> I've had a crazy busy couple of weeks so been working very slowly on the trimming front.
> 
> ...


Looks spot on as always mate 8)

I'd be interested in some of these


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Garth, PMed you about my stuff when you get a minute
Cheers


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Garth, replied to your PM
PHil


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Garth, I sent you a pm a few days ago about trimming a pair of knee pads in the qs alcantara.
Is this something you can still do?
Cheers


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

My door pull handles and handbrake cover came back today...










Handbrake cover fitted...










Door pull handles will have to wait until i've got time to remove the door cards then mine will go up for sale so as someone can do as i did and do a swap over.

Thanks Gareth [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Warren.


----------



## Rotoryboy (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm interested in the perforated leather options please


----------



## silverflash (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Garth, I'm interested in having some bits trimmed in black leather. I've just bought a 2003 TT 225 Coupe, it has the awful black plastic grab handles. I was looking at getting them done and the handbrake cover with a gear gaitor to match in plain black with black stitching. What is your turn around time at the moment? Are you ok to do them? Thank you, Jack


----------



## siovey (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi Garth, I've got a 2004 v6 roadster and would be interested in a price for the following items in plain black with plain black stitching

Steering Wheel , door handles ,handbreak, knee pads. Also i'd be interested if you advise the price of the door cards too? (I've tried to recolour them and ruined them!! 

Thank god I didn't do the seats first! lol

Cheers
Simon


----------



## TT-NJK (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey Garth,

I'm really interested in some black door handles and matching handbrake, if you're still doing them?

I'm sure you're really busy, so feel free to PM me whenever you get the chance.

Thanks  
-Nathan


----------



## Rotoryboy (Mar 23, 2016)

Hey @Garth are you still doing these?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Garth PMed you


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Has anyone heard from Garth? I have messaged him along with a few others by the looks of things.
Just wondering if he is still trimming?


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

bit of a bump, is Gareth still around ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

anthony_839 said:


> bit of a bump, is Gareth still around ?


No Ive had a message in his in box for a couple of months put he's not picked ot up


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> > bit of a bump, is Gareth still around ?
> ...


ahh dam, slowly building up my parts to replace  lol


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

I would definitely be interested in these for my mk2 tts.


----------



## Horlixx (Aug 13, 2017)

Garth said:


> Sorry for the delay, pm sent back
> 
> I've now got a match for oem qs grey alcantara thanks to a very helpful member. I'm now taking orders for this so I can judge how much to order.
> For reference, qs have 9002 charcoal Alcantara in them.


Bump for Garth.... Has anybody heard from him since this thread died?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No I tried to PM him and it has sat in my out box for over a year


----------



## AudiTTPanic (Aug 29, 2017)

Shame he's not around as I would have like some of these too. Anyone else know of good leather trimmers on here?


----------



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

Also very keen for a leather handbrake trim plus knee rests


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

djscoventry said:


> Also very keen for a leather handbrake trim plus knee rests


Sorry but Garth haven't been on the forum for a couple of years


----------

